# Yosemite Valley to Glacier Point?



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Spending the weekend up there, not even sure if I'll have time to ride. 

But, in the unlikely event that I find myself up at oh-dark-o'clock, and itching to ride...

Has anyone ever done this climb?

jps


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

imjps said:


> Spending the weekend up there, not even sure if I'll have time to ride.
> 
> But, in the unlikely event that I find myself up at oh-dark-o'clock, and itching to ride...
> 
> ...


I've driven it, and anything leading into the valley is suicidal. Roads are too narrow, too many RVs. Going from 41 (?) up Glacier Point Road would be a decent ride though. If you want to drive, Bass Lake is good for riding-did 20 mile loop up there a couple of years ago. For climbing, head east from there.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Rushfan said:


> I've driven it, and anything leading into the valley is suicidal. Roads are too narrow, too many RVs. Going from 41 (?) up Glacier Point Road would be a decent ride though. If you want to drive, Bass Lake is good for riding-did 20 mile loop up there a couple of years ago. For climbing, head east from there.


I agree. None of the roads up there are ideal for bike riding. Too narrow and too much distracted traffic. Don't even bring your bike, especially if you don't know if you can ride. Rent a bike there instead.

I'll be there in June, and I'm bringing a hardtail mountain bike I'm building up. But I'm mostly sticking to the bike path, and I have no illusions of getting in a "decent" ride by our standards. Mostly it will be fun riding with my niece and nephew, and probably some early morning hauling of photography equipment to get some good sunrise shots.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep, that's what I thought. I usually bring the hardtail and cruise around the valley with the kids. So I guess it's what it is. There are some killer hikes that I plan to do, so the Roadie was just a passing fancy.

Thanks,

jps


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Is Tioga Pass Rd open yet?*

There's great riding up there. I've ridden from Crane Flat to Toulumne Meadows and back. Not much snow this year. I'll be up there this weekend too.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Tioga opened last Friday, the 11th. I've often thought of doing Crane Flate to Toulumne. That looks like a great ride. I also want to do Cherry Lake Rd -> Mather Rd -> Hetch Hetchy Rd and back.

I'll be amongst the others at Housekeeping along the Merced this weekend.

jps


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I drove over Tioga on Saturday, absolutely beautiful. If I was even to consider riding outside the valley in Yosemite, it would have to be at sunrise and preferably descending and must be done in the next two weeks. Seriously, riding in Yosemite is crazy dangerous, way more dangerous than riding the Lake Tahoe loop and I've been hit on that one. Do something safe, climb El Capitan. My dream ride is a loop beginning and ending in Oakley, Ca. Up Sonora, backside to Lee Vining, climb Tioga, descend to the Valley, do the loop, return to Oakley. Never going to happen without significant road improvements.
P.S. Anybody ever climb Old Priest Grade? Soooo tempting!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be at Curry Village. Stop by the bar Saturday evening for a beer. I probably won't take my roadie, just a beater bike to get around. Probably hike the Mist Trail up to the top of Vernal Fall. I might spend some time at the Mariposa Grove too.

Rob (AKA Zignzag)

You going to Boggs?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Old Priest Grade*

I was at the bottom after driving down it last year, and I came across a bicycle tourist, with a heavily loaded bike, who was contemplating riding up it. I rolled down the window and yelled "Go for it!" I don't know whether he did or not.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

[

I'll be amongst the others at Housekeeping along the Merced this weekend.

jps[/QUOTE]



HOUSEKEEPING ROCKS! I will be there in June with my three kids. Just a Dad and three daughters....Should be a goodtime.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh man we'll have plenty of beer, wine, vodka at Housekeeping. Ok, twist my arm.

Since my ribs are almost healed from being broken, I'm staying off the MTB until late June. I'm missing Boggs this year. However, Memorial Day Monday I'm going to be up at Markleeville for Deathride training. 

You going to Boggs? That's a great weekend of riding.

Since Glacier Point is open (which is rare for the spring), I'm doing the Panarama Trail: Glacier Point to Nevada Falls. Should be excellent.

jps



robwh9 said:


> ...Stop by the bar Saturday evening for a beer. I probably won't take my roadie, just a beater bike to get around. Probably hike the Mist Trail up to the top of Vernal Fall. I might spend some time at the Mariposa Grove too.
> 
> Rob (AKA Zignzag)
> 
> You going to Boggs?


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Housekeeping, eh?*



rollinrob said:


> [
> HOUSEKEEPING ROCKS! I will be there in June with my three kids. Just a Dad and three daughters....Should be a goodtime.


Do they make you vacuum, dust, clean the toilets and stuff?


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I was up there last weekend and didn't bring the bike....that place is nuts with people and drivers and the roads look deadly narrow.
Although, Old Priest Grade at dawn would be an awesome challenge....
(sounds like something out of an old western)
I read somewhere that it's about 1500' in about 2 miles.....


----------



## akropilot (May 22, 2007)

I know it's a little late to add my $0.02, but for future reference...

I've ridden from the valley to Glacier Point on 41. Except for riding through the tunnel, traffic is no more scary than any other local ride. Just don't do it Sunday morning when everyone's leaving the valley. It's a great ride overall with a deceptive amount of climbing, almost 20 miles uphill IIRC. 60 miles total.

I was going to do the Crane Flat to Tuolumne and back ride last weekend but opted for a hike up the 4-mile trail (which is rarely open this early in the year) instead.

I would not climb Old Priest Grade due to narrow shoulders on blind corners. It would be a real slog though.


----------

